# Uber Navigation Voice Commands



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Using an I phone 5s with relatively small navigation maps I find voice commands helpful. Using the Uber navigation to pick-up I get voice commands. After I start the ride with PAX in the vehicle using Uber navigation during the trip I no longer get voice commands. Therefore I normally use Uber Navigation on the way and Waze with voice commands after I pick-up the PAX. 

Waze however often needs to spin and gives me wrong directions until you get going and it spins. This is a problem with the PAX in the vehicle. Uber Navigation seems better at the first turn. Sometimes I start with Uber Nav to get the first turn. Then switch to Waze for most of the trip for the voice commands. Then back to Uber Navigation at the end for the drop.

Do other drivers have this issue? How do you solve this issue? Does anyone know how to change the settings on an I phone to get voice commands out of Uber Navigation during the trip with the PAX in the vehicle?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

So use headphones.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> Using an I phone 5s with relatively small navigation maps I find voice commands helpful. Using the Uber navigation to pick-up I get voice commands. After I start the ride with PAX in the vehicle using Uber navigation during the trip I no longer get voice commands. Therefore I normally use Uber Navigation on the way and Waze with voice commands after I pick-up the PAX.
> 
> Waze however often needs to spin and gives me wrong directions until you get going and it spins. This is a problem with the PAX in the vehicle. Uber Navigation seems better at the first turn. Sometimes I start with Uber Nav to get the first turn. Then switch to Waze for most of the trip for the voice commands. Then back to Uber Navigation at the end for the drop.
> 
> Do other drivers have this issue? How do you solve this issue? Does anyone know how to change the settings on an I phone to get voice commands out of Uber Navigation during the trip with the PAX in the vehicle?


I hate that waze spin.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

FAC said:


> So use headphones.


Sorry; I don't understand this response. The voice commands do not exist on my Uber navigation after I start the ride. How would headphones help?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Sorry; I don't understand this response. The voice commands do not exist on my Uber navigation after I start the ride. How would headphones help?


use Waze its the best navigation app. Or google maps or apple maps. set it up for turn by turn navigation then the pax doesn't hear it.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

FAC said:


> use Waze its the best navigation app. Or google maps or apple maps. set it up for turn by turn navigation then the pax doesn't hear it.


I'm sorry I must have failed in writing my question clearly. I find turn by turn voice commands helpful. I want to use Uber navigation with voice commands. The problem for me is that after I start the ride with the PAX in the vehicle using Uber navigation I no longer get turn by turn voice commands. Does anyone know how to change the settings so that I can still get turn by turn voice commands using Uber Navigation after I start the ride? I seek voice commands and I don't care if the PAX hears them loudly. I use an I phone 5s. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

nope. thats how the app is set up.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

FAC said:


> nope. thats how the app is set up.


I was afraid that would be the answer .


----------



## headphones hound (Sep 8, 2016)

FAC said:


> So use headphones.


 Yeah I agree just use headphones


----------



## headphones hound (Sep 8, 2016)

I recommend checking out https://headphoneshound.com/best-bluetooth-headphones-for-running/ to get an idea of which headphones are the best right now, in particular the best wireless headphones for running.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

On the driver app, the voice commands are turned off once you pick up your passenger. You can turn them on again by pressing the speaker button at the top-right of the map. 

But to save the passenger having to listen to your voice guidance, use a bluetooth earpiece. FWIW, I use a Plantronics earpiece, and I use it in the ear away from the passenger so that we can still chat if they want.


----------



## Brenakie (Aug 7, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> But to save the passenger having to listen to your voice guidance, use a bluetooth earpiece. FWIW, I use a Plantronics earpiece, and I use it in the ear away from the passenger so that we can still chat if they want.


MRU, I'm assuming you lose the ability to stream music to the car audio via bluetooth since everything's going to your earpiece??? Just wondering...


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Using an I phone 5s with relatively small navigation maps I find voice commands helpful. Using the Uber navigation to pick-up I get voice commands. After I start the ride with PAX in the vehicle using Uber navigation during the trip I no longer get voice commands. Therefore I normally use Uber Navigation on the way and Waze with voice commands after I pick-up the PAX.
> 
> Waze however often needs to spin and gives me wrong directions until you get going and it spins. This is a problem with the PAX in the vehicle. Uber Navigation seems better at the first turn. Sometimes I start with Uber Nav to get the first turn. Then switch to Waze for most of the trip for the voice commands. Then back to Uber Navigation at the end for the drop.
> 
> Do other drivers have this issue? How do you solve this issue? Does anyone know how to change the settings on an I phone to get voice commands out of Uber Navigation during the trip with the PAX in the vehicle?


How are you switching nav apps mid-trip like this? You have to choose one in settings, do you not? To change you have to go back into settings (which would be incredibly cumbersome to do), so I don't understand how you're doing this on the fly and still navigating.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

I use a Bluetooth speaker. Could care less if any pax are bothered by it, f em. Actually, often helps, they hear the Eta, and every now & then provide shortcuts thru parking lots or alleys that waze & maps don't know. Paid $9 for a beats pill clone speaker off eBay.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

NFIH said:


> How are you switching nav apps mid-trip like this? You have to choose one in settings, do you not? To change you have to go back into settings (which would be incredibly cumbersome to do), so I don't understand how you're doing this on the fly and still navigating.


In settings I have it checked to ask on every trip. Then while driving on a trip I can hit the top right for the trip overview and then re-navigate using uber or waze or google maps. It's fast and easy.


----------



## irishdjg53 (Sep 16, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Using an I phone 5s with relatively small navigation maps I find voice commands helpful. Using the Uber navigation to pick-up I get voice commands. After I start the ride with PAX in the vehicle using Uber navigation during the trip I no longer get voice commands. Therefore I normally use Uber Navigation on the way and Waze with voice commands after I pick-up the PAX.
> 
> Waze however often needs to spin and gives me wrong directions until you get going and it spins. This is a problem with the PAX in the vehicle. Uber Navigation seems better at the first turn. Sometimes I start with Uber Nav to get the first turn. Then switch to Waze for most of the trip for the voice commands. Then back to Uber Navigation at the end for the drop.
> 
> Do other drivers have this issue? How do you solve this issue? Does anyone know how to change the settings on an I phone to get voice commands out of Uber Navigation during the trip with the PAX in the vehicle?


You have to go to "settings" in your iPhone and turn off Bluetooth. Then Uber maps will give you instructions. I use a a single ear phone in my left ear so I can hear the map instructions but the pax can not.


----------

